# time synchronization server configuration step



## hyduser (Mar 11, 2010)

*Sir *
*We have 3 system I am going to planning to do time synchronization server *
*I system is windows 2003 server standard. 2 system winxp with sp 2*
*Please help us to give me step by step screen shot. Thanks with your*


----------



## digitalsatori (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm assuming you want the XP stations to sync with the 2003 server, and the 2003 server will sync with an external source, such as NIST?

This page [support.microsoft.com] will assist you with configuring your server to sync its time with an external source, and this page [nist.gov] will provide a list of time servers. You can also use time.windows.com, which is the default time service for Windows Servers.

Once the server's time has been sync'd, you can run this command on the client's PCs:
*net time /domain:<yourdomain> /set /y*​


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

If the XP computers are joined to the domain they should automatically time sync with the domain controller.


----------



## hyduser (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks sir 
i have done w32/sync in dos command


----------

